# Headlights



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

So, I have an LS I have been looking on eBay to buy projector headlights. Are DT Moto just as good as OEM or should I buy used OEM? These reflector housings are absolutely trash can barely see with low beam on a very dark road. I thought about buying better bulbs but in all actuality I would like to get projectors on my car. Also I know the LED will still work it is just a matter of switching a wire in the plug? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davranyou (Sep 27, 2011)

Most LED bulbs are simple plug and play, no additional wiring needed. I can't remember the thread I saw, but one type of aftermarket headlight with projectors performed worse than stock headlights. To the point that the OP actually baked them to separate the housing and swap out projectors.

The easiest trial for better light may be LEDs


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

I believe I will just be doing a full retrofit since I will get better than even stock that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

